# Merida Dakar 612 Tuning (bauähnlich Specialized Hotrock 12")



## trifi70 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo, war auf der Suche nach einem tauglichen Kleinstrad für meine 2jährige Tochter, welche seit einigen Monaten traumwandlerisch auf einem Puky Laufrad durch die Gegend kurvt 

Vorgabe also 12", max. 14", geringstmögliche Sitzhöhe wegen altersbedingt noch mangelnder Körpergröße und natürlich leicht 

Habe mich hier und anderswo vorher etwas durchgelesen und die Wahl stand zwischen Hotrock 12 und CNOC 14. Allerdings missfiel mir bei beiden der fehlende bzw. nicht vollkapselnde Kettenschutz. Deshalb also das Merida Dakar, das hat diesen Schutz und weiß nicht warum, aber der war mir irgendwie wichtig...

Habe das 2010er Modell fürn guten Preis bekommen. Das 2011er hätte denselben Rahmen wie das Specialized schon seit einigen Jahren. Der hat vorverlagertes Tretlager und dadurch bedingt längere Kette und der Standard-Schutz scheint nicht zu passen und also auch beim 2011er Merida nun kein Vollschutz für die Kette mehr dran.

Was der neuere Rahmen auch besser gelöst hat, ist die Aufnahme für die Drehmomentstütze, das ist ein Anlötteil. Dürfte leichter sein und ist lackschonender als die Lösung am älteren Modell. Am Specialized sparen zudem noch die deutlich leichteren Reifen und vermutlich auch Schläuche Gewicht. Ich vermute, dass das vorverlagerte Tretlager auch Vorteile bringt, weil das Kind bei passender Sitzhöhe (Füße reichen knapp auf den Boden) etwas mehr Abstand zur Pedale bekommt (ähnlich wie bei diesen kleinen Plastetrekkern oder Kettcars).

Ohne das Specialized in der Hand gehabt zu haben, würde ich die Anbauteile als identisch ansehen. Die Bilder legen es nahe und die Beschreibungen ebenso.

Wem der Kettenschutz egal ist, greife also besser zum Speci, auch die Farben sind schöner und die Preise in UK deutlich niedriger als hierzulande. 

Beim Merida 2010 ist das Gewicht angegeben mit 6,5 kg, tatsächlich gewogen 6,9 kg, Stützräder ca. 800g extra, aber die habe ich natürlich nicht vor zu montieren.

Sitzhöhe minimal ca. 40cm, also ab Innenbeinlänge 37/38 etwa verwendbar. Das ist identisch wie beim CNOC 14.

Verarbeitung naja, ich betrachte es als Rohrad welches jetzt liebevoll endmontiert und getunt wird. Zuallererst natürlich, soweit einfach möglich, zerlegt und gewogen.

2500 Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz, Kurbel Hiten einteilig, Sattelklemme, Kettenschutzteil innenliegend
290 Pedale Wellgo
252 Lenker Alu 22,2 mm Klemmung und Griffe
330 Vorbau 21,1 mm
70 Griffe
85 Tektro Bremshebel
437 VR
1007 HR
430 und 472 Reifen Innova 2,25"
90 und 99 Schlauch Innova
152 Sattel, dazu 146 Stütze Stahl 22,2 mm und 12 Stahlschraube+Mutter
237 Bremse und Zug ungekürzt
190 KMC Kette mit Schloss 60 Glieder
102 Kettenschutz abnehmbares äußeres Teil

Überraschend leicht ist der Rahmen wenn man bedenkt dass die Hiten Kurbel alleine sicher soviel wie 3 Stücken Butter wiegt 

Sparpotential ist vorhanden, ich fange mit den Reifen und Schläuchen an, die Bremse wird vorerst nicht montiert, da meine Tochter die eh noch nicht greifen kann. Die überlangen Achsstummel der Stahlachsen werde ich schon aus Sicherheitsgründen auch kürzen.

Bei der Sattelstütze ist es so, dass ein Stahlrohr mit zufällig 22,2 mm Standardlenkerdurchmesser in den Sattel gesteckt und durch ein Loch mit einer Schraube und Mutter gesichert wird. Das lädt geradezu zum Tunen ein  Werde einen alten Lenker passend absägen und das nötige Loch reinbohren.

In Summe sollten sich so knapp 800g sparen lassen und das Rad also etwas über 6 kg wiegen. Das momentane Laufrad wiegt 3,5 kg glaube ich...

Nun zu meinen Fragen vor allem bzgl. der Reifen, ich habe folgende Möglichkeiten gefunden (Priorität leicht):

Specialized Rhythm Lite 2.0 mit 250g, die sind auf dem Speci 2011 drauf, sehr leicht und sehen sehr tauglich aus. Lt. Händler in Deutschland leider nicht lieferbar. Kennt jemand ev. ne Quelle?

Schwalbe Black Jack 1.9 mit 260g, haben die wie alle Schwalbe Übergewicht? Hat die mal jemand exemplarisch gewogen. Sind die vom Profil und Verschlei für ein Kinderrad geeignet? Ist die etwas schmalere Bauweise relevant oder egal für Laufverhalten und Federung?

Specialized Roller Sport 2.125 mit 280g haben ebenso Stollen und waren letztes Jahr noch standardmäßig auf den Hotrocks drauf. Passt das versprochene Gewicht? Wie rollen die?

Kennt jemand leichte Schläuche? Sind die Specialized 12" Schläuche leichter als die 80g Schwalbe?

So, das wars erstmal. Werde über Fortgang berichten. Falls ich Zeit finde, kommen auch Bilder. Falls mir jemand was zu Reifen und Schläuchen sagen kann, gerne  Fänds auch gut, dazu mal einen extra Thread aufzumachen und Tipps zu sammeln. Hätte da noch einiges im Keller was ich wiegen könnte: Big Apple 16, Mow Joe 20 etc.


----------



## trifi70 (9. August 2011)

Wie versprochen aktueller Zwischenstand:

Da die Speci Rhythm Reifen nicht lieferbar sind und auch keine Tipps zu Schläuchen zu finden waren, habe ich einfach mal blind bestellt und es hat sich wie ich finde gelohnt:

Schwalbe Black Jack 12" 1,9 mit Puncture Protection 231g und 238g für 5,xx Eur

Michelin K4 Butyl Schläuche 73g für 3,xx Eur

Also mal eben 470g an rotierender Masse gespart und die Reifen sehen auch deutlich leichter rollend aus als das Original 

Habe meiner Tochter nun das zerlegte Rad in Einzelteilen mal gezeigt und versprochen, dass wir es bald zusammen aufbauen. Ihre Augen strahlten und ich hoffe wir finden demnächst Zeit, das Projekt zu vollenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (9. August 2011)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wie versprochen aktueller Zwischenstand:
> 
> Da die Speci Rhythm Reifen nicht lieferbar sind und auch keine Tipps zu Schläuchen zu finden waren, habe ich einfach mal blind bestellt und es hat sich wie ich finde gelohnt:
> 
> ...



...wenn Du mal ein paar Bilder postest, werden auch unsere Augen strahlen


----------



## blau (21. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!

Hast du nochn Update zum aktuellen Stand? Hab jetzt n ebensolches Velociped erstanden und suche noch nach Anregungen zum tieferlegen, etc...

gruß
martin


----------



## trifi70 (21. Februar 2012)

Naja, "tieferlegen" geht nur mit schmaleren Reifen oder halt Gewalt gegenüber dem Alugeröhr 

Ich habs bei den angedachten Änderungen belassen. Black Jack 1.9 Reifen mit Michelin K4 Schläuchen und die Alibibremse vorne abgebaut. Alusattelstütze habe ich noch nicht umgesetzt, aber mal ein Foto angehängt wo man den Aufbau sieht und dass prinzipiell ein Stück Lenkerende dieselbe Funktion mit weniger Gewicht realisieren würde.

Die Fotos sind noch mit Stützrädern. Die sind zunächst sehr nützlich, um die Tretbewegung zu üben. Auf der "Rolle" fahren die Kleinen nicht so gerne  (ich übrigens auch nicht...) Das Laufrad sollte man natürlich parallel immer noch anbieten, damit sie auch ja nicht das Gleichgewichthalten verlernen 

Auf der Heckansicht sieht man sehr schön, wie unergonomisch breit diese Kurbeln aus einem Stück bauen (unergonomisch schwer sind sie zudem).

Hoffe, damit auch dem oben angemeldeten Wunsch nach Foddos ausreichend nachgekommen zu sein


----------



## lekanteto (22. Februar 2012)

Ich habe bei einem 12" Speci noch folgende VR Nabe verbaut:

"Novatec X-Light Road" plus Inbus Schnellspanner




Bei der Nabe muss man die Stahl Unterlegscheiben entfernen und noch ein bisschen Alu wegfeilen, dann passt sie in die Gabel rein.
Bringt nochmal gute 100g und läuft viel weicher.


----------



## Y_G (22. Februar 2012)

wie ist denn nach dem Feilen die Einbaubreite? Vielleicht passt die ja auch in das Cnoc16?


----------



## Pan Tau (23. Februar 2012)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Hoffe, damit auch dem oben angemeldeten Wunsch nach Foddos ausreichend nachgekommen zu sein



Bist Du - vielen Dank


----------



## lekanteto (24. Februar 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> wie ist denn nach dem Feilen die Einbaubreite? Vielleicht passt die ja auch in das Cnoc16?


ca. 96mm
Wie breit ist denn die Gabel beim Cnoc16?


----------



## Y_G (25. Februar 2012)

also bei mir gerade gemessen, 84 mm  schade ... aber mir war ja schon ob das zu breit ist...


----------



## Taurus1 (12. Februar 2013)

Habe jetzt für meinen Sohnemann auch ein Merida Kid Dakar 612-Coaster bei Ebay geschossen, vermutlich das 2011er.

Leider das Mädchenmodell, weiß mit rotgelben Blümchen. Die sind zum Glück nur geklebt, also komme ich um eine Lackierung herum. Blos auf dem weißen Sattel sind auch Blümchen, die bekomme ich wohl nicht ab. Jemand 'ne Idee? Wahrscheinlich muss wohl ein neuer Sattel her, aber welcher?

Das Hinterrad ist ein bischen schwergängig, mal sehen woran das liegt. Über Tips wäre ich natürlich dankbar. Vielleicht nur die Radmuttern etwas stramm?

Viel Tunen will ich eigentlich nicht. Aber ist eh noch Zeit, er wird erst im Juni 2. Also wird er vor dem Spätsommer oder Herbst wohl noch nicht fahren können. Jetzt ist erst mal das Laufrad dran, dann sehen wir mal weiter.
Wahrscheinlich kommt das Merida erst mal auf den Speicher, erst muß die neue Küche fertig werden, sonst gibt es Stress mit der Regierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (13. Februar 2013)

Hatte einen Sattel vom Puky Laufrad drangebaut. Der ist auch formschöner. Gibts als Ersatzteil inkl. Stütze bei Puky im Shop, falls vom Laufrad keiner abkömmlich ist.

Nach den Bildern ist es wie unseres ein 2010er. Da standen genau weiß mit Blümchen und das himmelblau zur Wahl.


----------



## Taurus1 (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du den Originalsattel zufällig noch?


----------



## trifi70 (13. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber ich brauch den irgendwann noch, wenn das Rad weiterverkauft wird. Momentan steht es ungenutzt im Keller und wartet bis Tochter 2 soweit ist, vermutlich nächstes Frühjahr. Drauf schielen tut sie schon, aber die Beine sind noch viel zu kurz


----------



## Pan Tau (20. Februar 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich muss wohl ein neuer Sattel her, aber welcher?



Nachdem meine Tochter kürzlich ihren Sattel der länge nach aufgeschlitzt hat - Unfall, kein Wutanfall - musste ich ebenfalls einen neuen Sattel suchen und bin bei Selle Royal im "Junior-Bereich" fündig geworden: http://www.selleroyal.com/Saddles_Category.aspx?c=junior. Interessanterweise kann man den Sattel dort direkt online bestellen und wird direkt von Selle Royal beliefert - vielleicht ist ja ein passender Sattel dabei.


----------

